# Just installed my airlift v2 and need some help



## Hawwy (Feb 28, 2014)

Basically i just installed my air ride kit its airlift v2
I cant calibrate it because car on 2 post ramp and i need to get it off the ramp.
I press from button 1-4 to raise it but the it just drops down aswell and on the controller it show different numbers like 0 32 33 42 etc not the exact number but something like that.

When i press button 4 it says 50 50 50 50 then it says unsuccessful. 
Ao what do i need to do next?


----------



## Blackstage2 (Jul 6, 2013)

Hawwy said:


> Basically i just installed my air ride kit its airlift v2
> I cant calibrate it because car on 2 post ramp and i need to get it off the ramp.
> I press from button 1-4 to raise it but the it just drops down aswell and on the controller it show different numbers like 0 32 33 42 etc not the exact number but something like that.
> 
> ...



Try putting it in manual mode first. Hitting buttons 1-5 together cycles through the modes. That will allow u to fill ea bag seperatley


----------



## UNFORGIVABLE (Oct 20, 2012)

If it says unsuccessful, just hit it again. You also may need to recalibrate. If you recalibrate, make sure all your wheels are able to tuck.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2008)

Were you able to get the system calibrated?


----------



## Hawwy (Feb 28, 2014)

Yes jeremy i got it calibrated. Now just need to sort the leaks out. And it never hits presets.
Is it normal when driving for pressure to go up and down by +/-5 psi ?


----------



## Blackstage2 (Jul 6, 2013)

Hawwy said:


> Yes jeremy i got it calibrated. Now just need to sort the leaks out. And it never hits presets.
> Is it normal when driving for pressure to go up and down by +/-5 psi ?



mine does the same thing, and i think in the directions it says when using the preset values, it will be within a couple psi.


----------



## ocdpvw (Jul 19, 2005)

Hawwy said:


> Is it normal when driving for pressure to go up and down by +/-5 psi ?


It is normal for the pressures to fluctuate during your various road trips. Not all ground is level. As for hitting targets, if you double tap the preset a second time it'll continue to get closer to your desired target pressures.


----------



## Hawwy (Feb 28, 2014)

Yes but they always fluctuating 5 psi when driving. Even if i hit preset twice


----------



## HonestChip (Apr 19, 2009)

As weight transfers the pressures change. If you're completely stopped and turn the wheel to full lock you will see it in action.


----------



## ocdpvw (Jul 19, 2005)

HonestChip said:


> As weight transfers the pressures change. If you're completely stopped and turn the wheel to full lock you will see it in action.


^Truth

You will continue to see this fluctuation as the vehicle is moving and weight is transferred. Try to not look too much into the pressures after you hit your preset targets.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Hawwy said:


> Yes but they always fluctuating 5 psi when driving. Even if i hit preset twice


This is 100% normal. Pressure is always going to fluctuate when you drive, move, add weight, etc. 

Don't forget that there is an internal tolerance with those pressure sensors and IIRC, it's around +/- 5psi.

Cheers,
Andrew


----------

